# My small makeup collection =]



## MAC.girl (Oct 3, 2010)

I started collecting MAC in March.


----------



## aic (Oct 3, 2010)

for only 6 months of collecting, that's a very impressive collection...you got some really good stuff there


----------



## RevengeISsweet (Oct 3, 2010)

That is a nice collection for only 6 months. Where did you find the heatherette and fafi things? just curious.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Oct 3, 2010)

I see you got your VV items in there lol. Just think what'll look like this time next year.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 3, 2010)

You have a lot of great products!! Enjoy!


----------



## MAC.girl (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks ladies =]

I got the heatherette and fafi things at the CCO in cincinnati!


----------



## RevengeISsweet (Oct 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC.girl* 

 
_Thanks ladies =]

I got the heatherette and fafi things at the CCO in cincinnati!_

 
Oh Nice! I wish my CCO still had those things, I got into mac right around the time they came out but didn't know all about LE collections and stuff so I mostly missed out on them.


----------



## Hilde (Oct 3, 2010)

That's pretty cool, I like your stuff! And you have some cool LE items too.

No lipsticks? Oh I'll shut my mouth. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's just that that's what started my obsession.


----------



## nunu (Oct 3, 2010)

Lovely collection so far!


----------



## nychick1384 (Oct 6, 2010)

You're off to a very good start


----------



## KaylaDMakeup (Oct 30, 2010)

This is great, Love it!!!!


----------

